# How many shrimp in your Walstad?



## John Barrett (Feb 14, 2017)

For those with Walstad bowls/tanks. How many shrimp have you had or do you have in them? Please list bowl/tank size as well. I am wondering also if anyone has experienced a crash after a colony has grown. Pics welcome of course!


----------



## fishnewb (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey! I'm a relative starter to the walstad tank, hence stared off small (~1 gallon). Here's my tank:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ing-resources-feedback-advice.html#post917306

I have 7 shrimp in there currently and 3 snails. (Unfortunately a little cramped for 7 shrimp, which I plan to split up when I get another tank set)
They are doing a lot better than I expected! Only 1 died so far and he was already turning white when I bought him from the pet store. Otherwise they dropped their fry and are still trucking along. It's been about 2 weeks since I added them to my tank.
(I established my tank for about 3 weeks before I added anything other than plants)


----------



## John Barrett (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for the response and glad to hear your remaining shrimp are doing well! Also glad to hear you are starting another tank, can't have too many


----------



## NGoyette (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a 30 gal low light Walstad tank with about 25 fish and unknown number of shrimp. I can see about 10 to 12, but they hide very well and keep reproducing. I have had the tank setup for just over a year and I have not lost any fish since last May where I lost one. I do have a sponge filter that feeds a Sunsun UVC Clarifying CUV-107. This seems to keep things in check, So far the tank is been very low maintenance.


----------



## John Barrett (Feb 14, 2017)

Thats quite a stocked Walstad tank! As I am looking to have upwards of 100 shrimp in a ten gallon, I also have added small corner sponge filters and noticed an uptick in plant growth within a week. I am pretty sure it is just the water movement though. The plants are still consuming everything in one as there is no sign of ammonia, nitrites or nitrates. Oddly enough, there are only a few stem plants in that tank. Mostly dhg, micro and chain swords. The dhg and micro swords seem to be taking right off!


----------

